# sabots



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a Mossberg 835 with a rifled barrel,cant find a sabot that this gun likes,any comments? This is my first try with a shotgun,I always used my muzzle loader but would like to have a second shot.THANKS


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I too had a Mossberg 835 and it didnt group very well either,until I tried the Winchester BRI Sabots.
2 inch groups at 100 yards.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I have the same issue with my 500. I can't keep them within 5-10" at 50yrds!

I will have to try the BRI sabots.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

federal barnes expander 3/4oz these shoot realy good out of my 12ga 500 ts
i shoot sst slugs out of my 20ga ts 500 killed doe last yr at 125yrds on the spot.
my 12ga 500 also shoots bri's good,best group i have shot with it was with federal expanders had 3 touching at 100yrds
just got the 20ga last yr, sst are the only thing i shot out of it so far and i am very happy with them
twister


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the trouble could be the barrell itself.is it a mossberg barrell?
i'd give it a good cleaning(if it needs it) to make sure the grooves in the rifling aren't foulded with lead.after that try some different brands of sabots again.if none of them group very well you may consider an after market barrell.
also,if you're not using a gun vise,try one.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man im glad you started this thread. i took my cousin out last night he bought his first gun its the moss. 835 combo. camo'd stock 2 barrles the cantalever slug barrel. i told him i would try to find out where to start with slugs with it for him. man its a gorgeous gun.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a question you may be able to answer. 
I have a Mossberg 500 12ga. and plan to go deer hunting in December. I only have the field barrel and a friend of mine told me I can remove the choke tube and use slugs through the field barrel. I always thought the field barrels were for shot only. 
Can I use the field barrel for slugs, and if so what type of accuracy can I expect?
Thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

been shooting lightfield 1 and 1/4 oz. 2 and 3/4 inch slugs for years out of my mossberg 9200 and have killed many many deer with a single shot. oh and they group pretty good too. no need for magnum slugs unless you just like pain


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> I have a question you may be able to answer.
> I have a Mossberg 500 12ga. and plan to go deer hunting in December. I only have the field barrel and a friend of mine told me I can remove the choke tube and use slugs through the field barrel. I always thought the field barrels were for shot only.
> Can I use the field barrel for slugs, and if so what type of accuracy can I expect?
> Thanks


Yes, you can shoot slugs out of your field barrel, but *DO NOT SHOOT IT WITHOUT CHOKE TUBES IN THE BARREL*, if you do, you will destroy the threads in the barrel that hold the tubes.
Use MOD, or IC tube, they should work fine with slugs.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Big V is right on. I killed my first deer with a field barrel. Read your gun manual it should tell what choke is best. Imp cyl is best but if all you have is Mod it will do just fine. If you are going to use a field barrel you should buy a set of sights.They make sights that clamp on to the barrels rib and are easy to take on and off should cost about $20. Just buy plain old slugs try a few different kinds to see what shoots the best. Sabots need a rifled barrel to twist them.My 20 ga rem 870 field barrel will shoot 4-5 in groups out to 75 yards.After my first year I was hooked and bought a 12 ga with rifled barrel now I shoot a muzzleloader.Good luck and rember there are alot of deer killed in ohio with field barrels every year.
Angler ss.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! wish me luck.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i shoot breneke 3'' out of my 500 and get a 2 -2 1/2'' grouping with these at 100 yards and killed a doe two years ago at a little over 130 yrds


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

jig-eye said:


> I have a Mossberg 835 with a rifled barrel,cant find a sabot that this gun likes,any comments? This is my first try with a shotgun,I always used my muzzle loader but would like to have a second shot.THANKS


I just put a new scope on my mossberg 500 so I figured it was a good time to try some different ammo.(had used Winchester Partion Gold)

I purchased Remington's new Premier Accu Tip sabbot slugs 3" they are expensive $19.99 but very acurate. I did a three shot group at 100 yds
two were through the same hole and the third was 1/2" higher. From edge
to edge about 1" group (my best by far) of course it was off a bench at the range. 

So now if I miss I won't be able to blame the gun or the ammo


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I have always been a mossberg fan but their rifled deer barrels are horrible with sabots for some reason. Every one I have owned had trouble keeping groups with the sabots. Believe it or not but the best grouping ammo is the cheap remington sluggers 2 3/4" slugs. I wasted big $ trying all types of sabots but the best I ever got from a mossberg was maybe 3-4" @ 50yds with sabots (Brenneke I believe). Put cheap slugs in and all a sudden I get 2" groups out to 75 yds. Several friends had similar problems and I amazed them at the range with how much better the cheapy slugs did over the $10-$20 per box sabots. 
Those mossbergs love the cheap ammo. Give it a try. I have convinced myself over the years that there is something to it as it works everytime plus it is easy on the pocket book.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CasualFisherman said:


> I have always been a mossberg fan but their rifled deer barrels are horrible with sabots for some reason. Every one I have owned had trouble keeping groups with the sabots. Believe it or not but the best grouping ammo is the cheap remington sluggers 2 3/4" slugs. I wasted big $ trying all types of sabots but the best I ever got from a mossberg was maybe 3-4" @ 50yds with sabots (Brenneke I believe). Put cheap slugs in and all a sudden I get 2" groups out to 75 yds. Several friends had similar problems and I amazed them at the range with how much better the cheapy slugs did over the $10-$20 per box sabots.
> Those mossbergs love the cheap ammo. Give it a try. I have convinced myself over the years that there is something to it as it works everytime plus it is easy on the pocket book.


 your shooting remington slugger rifled slugs (green box) out of a rifled slug barrel? rifled slugs should be shot out of a smooth bore barrel and shoot your sabots out of rifled barrels for best accuracy.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i have the bolt action mossberg don't remember the model number off hand heck that might be the one your talkin bout. Anyways, i shoot the federal with the barnes expander hollowpoint the shoot great for me also man do they hit hard! its pretty consistant at 100yds (~5in group for me) there are alot to try but the only problem with that is the price of most of the sabots is gettin pretty rediculus IMO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

CasualFisherman said:


> I have always been a mossberg fan but their rifled deer barrels are horrible with sabots for some reason. Every one I have owned had trouble keeping groups with the sabots. Believe it or not but the best grouping ammo is the cheap remington sluggers 2 3/4" slugs. I wasted big $ trying all types of sabots but the best I ever got from a mossberg was maybe 3-4" @ 50yds with sabots (Brenneke I believe). Put cheap slugs in and all a sudden I get 2" groups out to 75 yds. Several friends had similar problems and I amazed them at the range with how much better the cheapy slugs did over the $10-$20 per box sabots.
> Those mossbergs love the cheap ammo. Give it a try. I have convinced myself over the years that there is something to it as it works everytime plus it is easy on the pocket book.


If you are shooting with a scope then you may as well sell the slug barrel and shoot the foster type (sluggers) through your field barrel with improved cylinder. I doubt that the rifling is benefiting you at all with the sluggers.

I have been shooting the Winchester BRI's in my boys' 20 gage Model 500. I have been fairly pleased with the results although I have been tempted to try some other brands to compare. I just have not done so. It is just an expensive affair sighting in a rifled shotgun at $2.50+ per shot. This is the same gun that is used with the field barrel and the scope gets removed each year which requires extra sighting in. One of these days I may break down and buy a muzzleloader and have them use that instead.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> If you are shooting with a scope then you may as well sell the slug barrel and shoot the foster type (sluggers) through your field barrel with improved cylinder. I doubt that the rifling is benefiting you at all with the sluggers.


I am unsure why you would think that. While the lands on the slug attempt to spin the fosters in a smooth barrel, I would reason that if the slug is in contact with the barrel at all while it is traveling down the muzzle it would be assisted by the rifling. I have both smooth bore and a rifled bore barrels and I get the usual 4" or so groups at 50 from the smooth bore but at least half that with the rifled barrel. 

I was just sharing my similar experience. I wasted literally hundreds trying to find the right combination to achieve the tack driving accuracy I wanted. I did eventually achieve it, just not with a mossberg (Marlin 512 Bolt action Slugmaster with sabots) I am sure there are some darn good mossbergs out there with sabots. (A friend has one that shoots very well) I currently own 2 mossbergs and have previously owned 3 others with both open sights and the cant. barrels with scopes. I was just trying to offer an option other than buying $100-$150 in different brands of sabots to achieve acceptable accuracy. I currently just use my mossberg as a backup or if I do any stalk or drive hunting. I do get very acceptable accuracy from the sluggers with my current rifled barrel with open sights but would be lucky if I could get even a 6"-8" group at 50 yds from a sabot. 

I concede it defies normal thinking but it works(Or at least has worked for me). 
Don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot to add that on the remington sluggers box is says for use in either smooth bore or rifled barrels.(Hence the reason I tried them in the first place) With the increasing (and agreeably ridiculous) price of the sabots, going back to fosters makes pretty good sense to me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I stopped by a local Meijer store today because they had my sabots for $4 off. I shoot the Premier Core Lokt. Every box I picked up had been switched with the cheap Winchester slugs. I agree that the price of these sabots is getting rediculous but I really hate a thief and I'm pissed that I couldnt buy any of my slugs at a discount because some other a-hole decided to give himself a discount.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

casual, i have the marlin 512 slugmaster too. that thing is a beast. ive never seen a more accurate gun in my life. its just heavy as heck. i love that gun. i put my mossberg away too haaa.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

My 500 loves the BRIs as well. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Couldn't get ggod groups with my mossberg 535 with remington Sabots. Switched to the Breneke Sabots at a 1/3 of the cost and improved accuracy. Still 4" groups at 75yds. but better then 8" groups.
________
Vaporizer forums


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

my buddy uses hornady sst out of his 835 he just got his barrel last year before gun season we where sighting our guns in he was hitting a 3" group at 75yds standing since then he has switched his barrels many times and still can get that same group


----------

